# Separating P's from the Shoal



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I decided last month to try to promote the breeding of my red bellys since they are big enough and i finally moved them to a 150g tank from the 115g they where before.
So here waht i did so far.....

8 Redbellys form 7 to 9 inches.
150g tank bare bottom.
Initial PH 6,8
Initial Water Hardness 380 μS

After a 15 day period of Dry Season with limited feedings and many changes to water parameters.I slowly started with rain season.

After that the water parameters are the following.....
PH 6,3
Water Hardness 195 μS
Temperature 26 celsious.

A week after the start or the rain season coconut fibre was added to one corner of the tank.Next day 3 of my P's turned really black and defend the coco fibre.Finally after two days a single P has 'taken' that space (i believe to be male) and an other P is close to it without fighting each other and making some 'nose-downs' many times.
Due to the Extremely aggression, dither fish where added (Zebra danios and Serpae's) because many of the p's have serious fin nips.
*
After all that my question is,if it is better to separate the couple to a new tank or remove their tankmates or just let them all in the tank?







*

Note that RO Unit was used and several trace elements and organic materials where added....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Just leave them in the tank. They're already displaying spawnning activity.


----------

